# wpa_supplicant authentication drop TX EAPOL?

## snoeseven

Hey all.

Working on getting my laptop on my WPA network. I'm using the hostap drivers on a prism2 with updated firmware. I keep getting the following error when running wpa_supplicant when connecting to my WPA network:

 *Quote:*   

> EAPOL: txStart
> 
> WPA: drop TX EAPOL in non-IEEE 802.1X mode (type=1 len=0)
> 
> Authentication with 00:18:01:e7:19:7d timed out.

 

I've searched the forums and google and it seems there is surprisingly little about that message. Relevant system output:

dmesg during startup:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> hostap_pci: Registered netdevice wifi0
> 
> wifi0: Original COR value: 0x0
> ...

 

/etc/conf.d/net:

 *Quote:*   

> modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )
> 
> wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dhostap"
> 
> config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

 

/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

 *Quote:*   

> ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant
> 
> ctrl_interface_group=0
> 
> update_config=1
> ...

 

And here's the entirety of the wpa_supplicant output:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Initializing interface 'wlan0' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'default' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'
> 
> Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'
> ...

 

While wpa_supplicant is running I get the following in /var/log/messages:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Oct 19 08:59:21 bar wifi0: LinkStatus=2 (Disconnected)
> 
> Oct 19 08:59:21 bar wifi0: LinkStatus: BSSID=00:18:01:e7:19:7d
> ...

 

Any ideas on this one? Thanks in advance.

----------

